# Piratentag



## Midnightboy (19. September 2008)

Wollte grade ausloggen da kommen mir in Og 2 lustig verkleidete Leute entegegen und sagen mir das heute Piratentag ist und verwandeln mich gleich in einen guckt es euch an reise grade nach BB!


----------



## Noks (19. September 2008)

/first

ist es nicht, Das sind Teile die man Bei einem andern Event bekommt wo man sich dann in einen Priaten verwandelt kann.


----------



## G0DL1K3 (19. September 2008)

erstens mindestens 3fach post und zweitens ist deine signatur fuer den arsch...

zumindestens der unterste teil

irgendwie gar nicht lustig


----------



## Midnightboy (19. September 2008)

War grade in BB irgendwie hat Blizz da nichts gemacht am event mann kriegt ne 12h verkleidung aber keine queste keine items gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoomChickaWahWah (19. September 2008)

Es gibt keine Piraten Tage in WoW ~_~


----------



## Midnightboy (19. September 2008)

BoomChickaWahWah schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Piraten Tage in WoW ~_~



Loggst du ein guckst du Og und dann stehen da so Typen mit Kostüm die anquatschen und rdy die schicken dich dann nach BB

Und bitte keine Sinnlosen Comments austesten und dann reden

Danke


----------



## Raminator (19. September 2008)

G0DL1K3 schrieb:


> erstens mindestens 3fach post und zweitens ist deine signatur fuer den arsch...
> 
> zumindestens der unterste teil
> 
> irgendwie gar nicht lustig


also ich finde da garnix lustig


----------



## lissysim (19. September 2008)

Wenn ihr in BB seit müsst ihr am Hordenwindreiter vorbei...dann sehr ihr viele npc´s die feiern ect... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (19. September 2008)

Raminator schrieb:


> also ich finde da garnix lustig



Das ist kein "wie findet ihr meine Signatur" Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Postet bitte Sinnvolle Sachen!!!


----------



## SuperAlex (19. September 2008)

*die Signatur is echt der letzte scheis, und Piratentag würde irgendwo angekündigt werden, und im handelschannel(/2) würden alle irgend eine scheise schreiben*[/size]....eig so wie immer^^


----------



## BoomChickaWahWah (19. September 2008)

Oh du hast Recht. Ich entschuldige mich für meinen sinnlosen Kommentar. Dieses "Event" muss ich in den letzten Jahren irgendwie verpasst haben. ^^


----------



## Midnightboy (19. September 2008)

BoomChickaWahWah schrieb:


> Oh du hast Recht. Ich entschuldige mich für meinen sinnlosen Kommentar. Dieses "Event" muss ich in den letzten Jahren irgendwie verpasst haben. ^^



Jaja np war ja auch noch net da deshalb will ich ja Infos

Ps: meine signatur is jetzt anders ZUFRIEDEN?


----------



## shartas (19. September 2008)

@super alex tante edith ftw!!!!


----------



## Jiwari (19. September 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen außer:
Arrrrrrr! Einen fröhlichen Piraten Tag euch allen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (19. September 2008)

Arrrr! Ihr habt doch keine Ahnung! Der 19. September ist der mehr oder weniger offizielle internationale "Talk like a Pirate Day". 

Viel Spass ihr Deckschrubber.


----------



## Mayroi (19. September 2008)

hm gibts wirklich cool^^


----------



## G0DL1K3 (19. September 2008)

nein, deine sig ist nicht besser...

aber um nicht ganz offtopic zu werden: ich hab im moment keinen aktive acc, kann da also nichts zu sagen.

ok, der post war eigentlich ueberfluessig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonSarcinella (19. September 2008)

Arrrrrrrrrrr, fröhlicher piraten tag ;D

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU


----------



## Geibscher (19. September 2008)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Arrrrrrrrrrr, fröhlicher piraten tag ;D
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU



ich geh jetzt mit nem grinsen schlafen, soooooo geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2008)

DonSarcinella schrieb:


> Arrrrrrrrrrr, fröhlicher piraten tag ;D
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU




gott wat nen scheiß^^


----------



## Quardor´ (19. September 2008)

Ihr denkt das wäre schlimm? dann schaut euch das hier mal ne stunde lang an http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Träumerorci (19. September 2008)

Quardor´ schrieb:


> Ihr denkt das wäre schlimm? dann schaut euch das hier mal ne stunde lang an http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gott da wirst ja blöd im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0DL1K3 (19. September 2008)

danke fuer den youtube link xD
mein gott eh ;D


----------



## Damatar (19. September 2008)

ich zock seid fast 3 jahren aber das hab ich noch net gesehen, muss neu sein


----------



## Lightlemon (19. September 2008)

das ist auch neu, ich spiel das spiel auch seit 3jahre, hab sowas noch nie erlebt, wie dese Piratentag.


----------



## Fumacilla (19. September 2008)

Quardor´ schrieb:


> Ihr denkt das wäre schlimm? dann schaut euch das hier mal ne stunde lang an http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so sah ich nach ner stunde aus... also in dieser starren form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (19. September 2008)

... und ich bin hasserfüllt in BB ....


----------



## EliteOrk (19. September 2008)

"Kiddyhasser"...
Bist jetzt cool oder was?


----------



## Fuffelpups (19. September 2008)

damit lernt ihr zu sprechen wie ein richtiger Pirat arrr

http://wowui.worldofwar.net/?p=mod&m=2932


----------



## shartas (19. September 2008)

Quardor´ schrieb:


> Ihr denkt das wäre schlimm? dann schaut euch das hier mal ne stunde lang an http://cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hier ist das richtige video in vooler länge zu
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=BNcOlcTwnwg&...feature=related


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (19. September 2008)

jawoll, ich will auch noch irgendwas dämliches was nich zum thema passt, posten!

blabla....sig doof....blabla....nase zu lang.....blabla.....

wer zu doof ist, scheiße richtig zu schreiben sollte sich ganz schnell mit dem kritisieren dieser sig zurückhalten.

achso, wann kommt eigentlich der typ online, der hilfreiche antworten postet oder OT-posts löscht, den hab ich hier im forum schon lange nich mehr gesehn


----------



## cellebln (19. September 2008)

Der "International Talk Like a Pirate Day" ist ein Feiertag, der seit 1995 jährlich am 19. September gefeiert wird.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/International...ke_a_Pirate_Day


----------



## Zwiebelkatze (19. September 2008)

okay, das war der typ der informationen gibt.
der typ der die frage des TE beantwortet ist noch nicht aufgetaucht


----------



## cellebln (19. September 2008)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> okay, das war der typ der informationen gibt.
> der typ der die frage des TE beantwortet ist noch nicht aufgetaucht



wo hast du eine frage gesehen? oO


----------



## shartas (19. September 2008)

mag wohl daran liegen dasa der te keine frage gestellt hat sondern lediglich darauf hinweist was grad in og los ist



edith saied i failed


----------



## Fumacilla (19. September 2008)

Zwiebelkatze schrieb:


> okay, das war der typ der informationen gibt.
> der typ der die frage des TE beantwortet ist noch nicht aufgetaucht



und du bist es wohl auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



daavon abgesehn: richtig lesen ftw.... es wurde nie ne frage gestellt... du großk***


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (19. September 2008)

Geil ... heulende und flamende Kiddys....

btw. der 19 is der "ich spiele seit gestern WAR-Tag"

viel Spass noch bei eurer Beschäftigungstherapie...und immer schön die dailys machen....


----------



## Yiraja (19. September 2008)

G0DL1K3 schrieb:


> erstens mindestens 3fach post und zweitens ist deine signatur fuer den arsch...
> 
> zumindestens der unterste teil
> 
> irgendwie gar nicht lustig



seh ich auch so außerdem wenn man genügend deviat surpreme hat is jeden tach piraten oda schurken tach xD


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. September 2008)

ARRRRRRR, setzt das Großsegel, Ihr räudigen Landratten!


----------



## Mjuu (19. September 2008)

ich habe gestern jack sparrow gesehen. wurde aber nach 1 min von stiefelriemen bill erschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (19. September 2008)

Lass die Sig auf jeden Fall...
...mal schauen, wer sich den Schuh noch alles anzieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracocephalus (19. September 2008)

Hier sind mal die Typen, die dafür verantwortlich sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/

Die beiden Herren sind auch in Beutebucht als Käpt'n Slappy und Der Alte Fischkübel (oh, wie ich Übersetzungen hasse...) zu finden. Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meine persönlichen Favoriten zum Thema Piraten-Songs finden sich immer noch bei "Muppets Treasure Island". Ungeschlagen: "Professional Pirate", gesungen vom besten Darsteller zwielichtiger Charaktere aller Zeiten, Tim Curry. 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg7fcRaNaog (mieses Bild, aber Ton ist gut)

Auch die anderen Lieder sind genial-pirrratig (wie der ganze Film). Genau das richtige zum Piratentag, Arrrr! 

So wie das hier: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=RisL9l8HzmM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

D.


----------



## noizycat (19. September 2008)

Arrrr! Was hier wieder für ein Mist geschrieben wird, man sollte alle kielholen! ^^


Der 19. ist wie gesagt "talk like a pirate day", und Blizz hat dazu halt ein paar kleine Gimmicks implementiert. Ist doch nett. Frage mich echt, wieso sich da manche Leute so sinnlos aufregen, bzw. wieso manche jedesmal heulen müssen, wenn es keine neuen supertollen Epixxx gibt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. September 2008)

noizycat schrieb:


> Arrrr! Was hier wieder für ein Mist geschrieben wird, man sollte alle kielholen! ^^
> 
> 
> Der 19. ist wie gesagt "talk like a pirate day", und Blizz hat dazu halt ein paar kleine Gimmicks implementiert. Ist doch nett. Frage mich echt, wieso sich da manche Leute so sinnlos aufregen, bzw. wieso manche jedesmal heulen müssen, wenn es keine neuen supertollen Epixxx gibt ...
> ...




Wer will schon Epix?? Ich will ein Schlachtfeld auf hoher See! Ja genau!! Ein Horden und ein Allischiff die sich erst mit den Kanonen beschießen und dann wird geentert!!

Wenn man den Kapitän erledigt hat sieht man als Abspann wie die feindliche Fraktion unter dem Jubel der eigenen Fraktion über die Planke laufen muß!

Wer gewinnt kriegt nen schwarzen Hut mit nem Totenschädel (natürlich ein Teddybärtotenschädel bevor die Bayrischen Politiker wieder durchdrehen) per Post zugeschickt!!


----------



## ReWahn (19. September 2008)

Rhon schrieb:


> Geil ... heulende und flamende Kiddys....
> 
> btw. der 19 is der "ich spiele seit gestern WAR-Tag"
> 
> viel Spass noch bei eurer Beschäftigungstherapie...und immer schön die dailys machen....



reden wir in 2 monaten nochmal drüber ja?
*hust* AoC
*hust* HdRO


----------



## Versace83 (19. September 2008)

Arrr... ich finde die Idee dass der Talk like a Pirate day auch in WoW Einzug erhält gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Da haben sich die Landratten von Blizz mal was lustiges einfallen lassen mit der Piratenverkleidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine persönlichen Piraten song favorites sind aus Pirates of the Caribbean:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3A19q7rysLs&...feature=related

und

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ53mQDLFOk&NR=1

So far... Ihr Landratten... Arrrrrr


btw: Untote Piraten sind leicht transparent...


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (19. September 2008)

Hab soeben n Ticket geschrieben ^^
Grund war das auf Kargath einfach keine Netherwing Eier spawnen und des seid 4 Tagen...da kam dieser Dialog zustande, hab einfach mal mitgemacht xD :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- GM pOwned Rechtschreibfehler "iczh" ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arrrr Ich bin dann mal weiter Daylis machen....


----------



## Ratzefatze (19. September 2008)

schade das der buff aus unergründlichen gründen, ab und zu ganz plötzlich verschwindet, wenn man nen internen zonenwechsel in shatt macht. egal ob 1 oder 12 stunden buff.


edit: selbst jetzt wo ich diesen beitrag verfasst hatte und im hintergrund auf der stelle flog, verschwand der buff. *kopfkratz*


----------



## Belsina5 (19. September 2008)

naja ganz nett mehr auch nicht


----------



## Stammelf (19. September 2009)

@ Battletanker-Kargarth:

Du hast ja mal nen geilen GM erwischt =) Bei den Screens musst ich doch grad sehr schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Càtdòg.. (19. September 2009)

Das mit GM ist echt lustig xDDD


----------



## Graustar (19. September 2009)

Ich versteh nicht wie alle rum schreien was das für ein Tag das ist. Gab es letztes Jahr auch schon. 
Sry, klar wenn ihr erst seit WotLK spielt dann konntet ihr den ja letztes Jahr nicht erleben. 
Traurig mit zu erleben wie sich die Community in nur einem Jahr so wandeln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (19. September 2009)

Stammelf schrieb:


> @ Battletanker-Kargarth:
> 
> Du hast ja mal nen geilen GM erwischt =) Bei den Screens musst ich doch grad sehr schmunzeln
> 
> ...



Belsina5  	Geschrieben: *19.09.2008*, 15:18
  	naja ganz nett mehr auch nich


----------



## Valon01 (19. September 2009)

den Piratenatag gabs letztes jahr schon einmal is genau das selbe wie eh und je


----------



## BlackLionZ (19. September 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie alle rum schreien was das für ein Tag das ist. Gab es *letztes Jahr* auch schon.
> Sry, klar wenn ihr erst seit WotLK spielt dann konntet ihr den ja letztes Jahr nicht erleben.
> Traurig mit zu erleben wie sich die Community in nur einem Jahr so wandeln kann.
> 
> ...



Bevor du hier rumblökst, solltest mal genau schauen, von wann der Fred hier is... vom 19.9.200*8*... also VOM LETZTEN JAHR... 

Traurig mitzuerleben, wie schlecht manche aus der Community immernoch lesen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graustar (19. September 2009)

BlackLionZ schrieb:


> Bevor du hier rumblökst, solltest mal genau schauen, von wann der Fred hier is... vom 19.9.200*8*... also VOM LETZTEN JAHR...
> 
> Traurig mitzuerleben, wie schlecht manche aus der Community immernoch lesen können
> 
> ...



Und du meinst man schaut aufs Datum wenn hier seit Null Uhr ein Thread nach dem anderem geöffnet wird. 
Und ganz ehrlich du wärst auch nicht drauf gekommen wenn nicht weiter oben einer drauf hin gewiesen hätte. Zeigt schon die Bezeichnung "Fred" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (19. September 2009)

Is diese Piratenverzauberung noc da wenn man verrekct?


----------



## Hexenfluch (19. September 2009)

ja das hab ich schon um 3uhr nachts  mit 17leuten die stadt Bosse der Allys geraidet und dan auf nach beutebucht 
erstmal  Erfolg geholt aber der is auch voll einfach mann muss nur mit der piratin sprechen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (19. September 2009)

Da wir schon ein derartiges Thema haben ( http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124793 ) mach ich hier mal zu.


----------

